# Silent Hill Nurse - bloody/messy nurse outfit?



## nightdancer16 (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't know how familiar you all are with Silent Hill (one of my FAV movies) but I think I'm going to be one of the nurses... except instead of making that creepy faceless mask that they all have, I'm just going to wrap my head in gauze that has been bloodied and messed up... that's easy to do because I can purchase it already destroyed, but I'm more concerned about the costume itself.

I need some ideas about how to dye the nurse outfit in such a way that makes it look old, tattered, bloody, messy... I've never successfully done that before, and I don't want to spend $30 on a nurse outfit only to end up totally messing up the process. The last time I tried to make an outfit bloody it came out pink and, well, just not bloody looking. It looked like a rave kid threw up all over me, it was a disaster!


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

Use fake blood. I was a zombie nurse last year (I have some photos in my album on here). I mixed red & black paint to make the outfit bloody. Also, if you want the dirty look, use real grass & dirt. You can use spices such as cinnamon & ground cloves, but they wash out.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Silent Hill is a favorite of mine, as well. Go for it.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

LOVE Silent Hill! It's my fave game series ever. 

I saw this tutorial a while back and it was quite good:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Silent-Hill-Nurse-Costume/


----------



## nightdancer16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice, thanks for the help! I'm so excited to get started on this... Such a perfect combination of sexy and scary for Halloween!


----------



## WaltzQueen (Sep 4, 2010)

Anyone figure out how to get the perfect blood stains? I'm going as the Puppet Nurse from the first game and no Silent Hill coustume is complete without blood.


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

@WaltzQueen: Perma-blood or red & black paint mixed 
'tis what I used this year & last year


----------



## nightdancer16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Does anyone know what brand of blood I could use to drip down my arms and legs that won't stain me? I have work the next morning and, well, that could be awkward... :-D 

If not, what's the best type of blood to use for this sort of thing? Am I just going to have to face the fact that my arms are going to get stained?


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

My gf dressed up as a Silent Hill nurse a few times, she died her nurse outfit in tea, worked pretty well, made her a mask outta a mummy mask, went over it with latex and gauze.


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

wristslitter, she did a great job on that! very cool. BTW is that Ice-T in the pic?! lol


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

mr frost said:


> wristslitter, she did a great job on that! very cool. BTW is that Ice-T in the pic?! lol


Yep, that is Ice t and his wife CoCo, we were a Halloween party in Manhattan.


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

very, very cool! I have heard he is a big fan of Horror films as well


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm doing that costume this year too!!  I've got a cheap nurse outfit, and I've looked up some tips on ageing clothes, such as users on here that have done zombie costumes in the past. For the arms and legs, I plan on wearing some tights or something, and doing the same with those that I'm doing on the dress. Clean skin!! But try and get light coloured stockings so it doesnt look too silly!


----------

